# Pompano Greed gets a trio a trip to jail.



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are a trio of boneheads getting what they deserve.. 

FWC: Trio nabbed for felony possession of net, 574 pompano
from the Orlando Sentinel

During an early morning stakeout last Monday FWC officers busted a trio of Tampa Bay area men for possession of 574 pompano and an unmarked entanglement net, according to a news release from the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC).

The three fishermen brought their catch into the Safety Harbor boat ramp, hitched their boat to a pickup truck and started to drive away -- as FWC offices watched, the report stated.

Now they'll have a bigger fish to fry.

Charged with simultaneous possession of an unmarked monofilament entanglement net and 574 pompano, a third-degree felony punishable by up to five-years in prison and/or up to a $5,000 fine, were:

Ronald Ray Frazier (DOB 09/06/90) of 11290 Knuckey Road, Brooksville;
Harrison L. Davidson (DOB 10/14/65) of 33408 Trilby Road, Dade City;
William Eldridge Nelson (DOB 03/05/73) of 1584 Bridgewater Dr., Tarpon Springs.

Nelson was also booked on a Pinellas County warrant for violation of probation.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Right on ! Go FWC! Wring em out then hang em to dry!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

The fines aren't enough. I say this knowing full well that they'll get reduced sentence, and in all likelihood, reduced fines, as well.

It's a bittersweet victory. Anyone who even knows how to fish like this has done it before, and will do it again.

*SIGH*


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Lynch ‘em. We just had a similar incident involving fresh water Lake Erie Perch. PA and Lake Erie protect their perch and Walleye stock like crazy. Because Canada doesn’t have the regs and slays them by the ton. But they are a local and regional delicacy in restaurants because of the limited supply. So limited there are only about two boats out of Erie this year that got the license. Anyway the PA Fish and Game just busted some guy with 50 lbs of fresh perch that he was foolish enough to try and sell on the internet.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I am guessing they waited till it was hitched to the truck so they could confiscate the truck as well. At least that is how they do it up here. Anything used while poaching can be confiscated.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn dumb asses trying to make some cheap money off of Mother Nature. People like this should go to jail, and pay that fine!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Fines and imprisonment are a 'cost of doing business' for some commercial fishermen. The'y'll get a lawyer; plead down and will be at it again for sure! Have to pay for those fines/lawyers somehow. 

I'm glad that they got caught; but the others will just shrug their shoulders; say c'est la vie', and go on with their crooked ways.

They've been doing this for years.

A game law violator is a thief. JMHO C2


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Which is why ANYONE caught poaching like this should forever be banned from commercial fishing - or have to face the equivalent of a "parole board" to have a commercial license re-instated, at the panel's discretion.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Here makes you wonder, where they were going to sell off this haul. You think it might end up on a menu or in a glass case, just like the drug trade you have to follow the money.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fishnchevy said:


> Here makes you wonder, where they were going to sell off this haul. You think it might end up on a menu or in a glass case, just like the drug trade you have to follow the money.


ALOT of this kind of activity isn't sold to a commercial venue. There are people who will buy fish right off the truck. It is VERY popular with certain ethnicities. Here in my area, I have seen local fishermen sell fish off the boat, including illegal (to sell) species, such as snook. And when the truck shows up at one house it isn't long before other show up, and they have a network. (they all call their friends)

In my area, much of this activity is perfectly legit, but if there is a market, someone will cater to it. A guy comes in with a load of spanish mackerel on day, and next thing you know, he's getting a request for kingfish. Then it's shark, then it's redfish, then it's xxxx.... Local fisherman, making tax free dollars, selling to a group of people who would never sell him out. (because they don't agree with, or refuse to abide by, our laws - as it goes against their customs, in many cases - or sometimes just plain selfishness)

This is not a rant against immigrants, just a very matter-or-fact statement about who buys these goods. It is a black market, pure and simple. And quite frankly, even if the guy is a legitimate commercial fisherman, you'd never even know what his harvest methods were.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

At least they got caught and that's a good thing.


----------

